# Man on Wire



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Last night the family watched Man on Wire the story of Philippe Petit and his walk between the WTC towers in August 1974. 

It was breath taking, they had footage of other events he staged including the walk between the pylons of the Sydney Harbour Bridge and Notre Dame. 

But nothing could prepare you for the images of him between the twin towers. My father was at one stage a dog man (crane chaser) but me noway, I was getting vertigo just watching. 

If your looking for some great documentary entertainment this is it. Truly a remarkable achievement of the planing and execution of the event, and then he stayed out on the wire for 45 minutes! 

Oh the other thing is the fashion, and haircuts don't you just love the 70's:crazy:


----------



## coynedj (Jun 1, 2008)

It's a wonderful film. You just have to love the spirit of Petit.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

I enjoyed this film very much too. I thought it was well done, although I swore he was going to fall at some point...


----------



## Nico01 (Jan 8, 2009)

It really was quite an amazing film; the blending of original and reenacted footage was excellent. To see someone with such a singular goal in life is extremely inspiring, I hope to someday have such a goal (and hopefully succeed, as he did).


----------



## Serenus (Jun 19, 2009)

Very beautifully done film. Petit was a genius. To have planned his action for so long and risked his life to accomplish something like that is hugely inspiring.


----------

